# Aiuto per la scelta della prima volta a San Siro



## Zagor (5 Novembre 2018)

Ciao a tutti! Avrei bisogno di un grande piacere: vorrei portare mio figlio di 8 anni a vedere la partita del 2 dicembre contro il Parma. Ma non essendoci mai stato nemmeno io, vorrei chiedervi di indicarmi i posti migliori per vederla. Mio figlio me lo ha chiesto come regalo per Natale, per cui voglio rendergli l'esperienza il più possibile emozionante, e mi piacerebbe trovare il posto più vicino al campo, in modo che possa vedere dal vivo i giocatori. Ho già guardato il listino ed ho visto che i prezzi non sono eccessivi. Ma quali scegliere? Le poltroncine arancio centrali?O poltroncine rosse? Entrambe vengono sui 115 euro. Oppure andare al primo anello rosso/arancio da 85 euro? Diciamo che essendo per l'appunto un regalo, e non avendo possibilità di andarci sempre, il prezzo non sarebbe un problema...Vi ringrazio anticipatamente se vorrete darmi un consiglio!


----------



## pazzomania (5 Novembre 2018)

Zagor ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti! Avrei bisogno di un grande piacere: vorrei portare mio figlio di 8 anni a vedere la partita del 2 dicembre contro il Parma. Ma non essendoci mai stato nemmeno io, vorrei chiedervi di indicarmi i posti migliori per vederla. Mio figlio me lo ha chiesto come regalo per Natale, per cui voglio rendergli l'esperienza il più possibile emozionante, e mi piacerebbe trovare il posto più vicino al campo, in modo che possa vedere dal vivo i giocatori. Ho già guardato il listino ed ho visto che i prezzi non sono eccessivi. Ma quali scegliere? Le poltroncine arancio centrali?O poltroncine rosse? Entrambe vengono sui 115 euro. Oppure andare al primo anello rosso/arancio da 85 euro? Diciamo che essendo per l'appunto un regalo, e non avendo possibilità di andarci sempre, il prezzo non sarebbe un problema...Vi ringrazio anticipatamente se vorrete darmi un consiglio!



Sicuramente zona centrale, dal Primo anello a salire, colore scegli pure tu 

Poltroncine rosso e arancio primo anello, sei vicino e vedi bene la partita.

Ma se tuo figlio vuole vederli proprio da vicino meglio le prime file.

Comunque a San Siro vedi bene praticamente ovunque, ed è bello a prescindere.


----------



## zlatan (5 Novembre 2018)

Tra poltroncine arancio e rosse non cambia nulla, sicuramente sono i posti migliori per stare vicino al campo. Io personalmente preferisco il secondo rosso/arancio, perchè si vede molto meglio il gioco, ma se vuoi stare davvero vicino al campo per vedere i giocatori, poltroncine vanno benissimo.


----------



## Jino (5 Novembre 2018)

Sicuramente devi ragionare sul primo e secondo anello, rosso o arancio non cambia niente...io ad esempio preferico il secondo anello, non solo per un discorso di costi, ma perchè vedo meglio il campo da una posizione più alta, però chiaramente se vuoi avere un maggior "contatto" con i calciatori devi per forza di cose scegliere il primo arancio o primo rosso. 

Comunque come diceva sopra pazzomania a San Siro vedi benissimo, tranquillo!


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Novembre 2018)

Zagor ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti! Avrei bisogno di un grande piacere: vorrei portare mio figlio di 8 anni a vedere la partita del 2 dicembre contro il Parma. Ma non essendoci mai stato nemmeno io, vorrei chiedervi di indicarmi i posti migliori per vederla. Mio figlio me lo ha chiesto come regalo per Natale, per cui voglio rendergli l'esperienza il più possibile emozionante, e mi piacerebbe trovare il posto più vicino al campo, in modo che possa vedere dal vivo i giocatori. Ho già guardato il listino ed ho visto che i prezzi non sono eccessivi. Ma quali scegliere? Le poltroncine arancio centrali?O poltroncine rosse? Entrambe vengono sui 115 euro. Oppure andare al primo anello rosso/arancio da 85 euro? Diciamo che essendo per l'appunto un regalo, e non avendo possibilità di andarci sempre, il prezzo non sarebbe un problema...Vi ringrazio anticipatamente se vorrete darmi un consiglio!



Fossi in te opterei per il secondo anello arancio o rosso, si vede bene la partita nella sua interezza e ti godi l'ascesa che ti porta dentro la bolgia di S. Siro (va beh, magari contro il parma non ci sarà il pienone).

Mi raccomando scegli dalla 4°-5° fila in poi, nelle prime c'è la ringhiera che intralcia la visuale!


----------



## Zagor (5 Novembre 2018)

Grazie a tutti dei preziosi consigli! Credo che alla fine prenderò le poltroncine del primo anello, zona centrale, sperando di riuscire a trovarle libere. Ho scelto di proposito questo match "minore" proprio per evitare la troppa confusione, essendo la prima volta che ci vado e sperando di "vincere facile" affinchè mio figlio possa avere un bel ricordo! A tal proposito ho visto sul sito del Milan che la vendita dei biglietti inizia il 12 novembre, per tutti, e non come per i big match riservata prima agli abbonati, poi ai titolari di cuore rossonero ed infine a tutti altri, me lo confermate? Così avrei più possibilità di trovare il posto desiderato.


----------



## Jino (5 Novembre 2018)

Zagor ha scritto:


> Grazie a tutti dei preziosi consigli! Credo che alla fine prenderò le poltroncine del primo anello, zona centrale, sperando di riuscire a trovarle libere. Ho scelto di proposito questo match "minore" proprio per evitare la troppa confusione, essendo la prima volta che ci vado e sperando di "vincere facile" affinchè mio figlio possa avere un bel ricordo! A tal proposito ho visto sul sito del Milan che la vendita dei biglietti inizia il 12 novembre, per tutti, e non come per i big match riservata prima agli abbonati, poi ai titolari di cuore rossonero ed infine a tutti altri, me lo confermate? Così avrei più possibilità di trovare il posto desiderato.



Si non ci sarà guerra per avere i biglietti, vai tranquillo. Vai allo stadio in macchina?


----------



## cris (5 Novembre 2018)

Se vai in auto, io parcheggio solitamente al parcheggio Lampugnano, ce tariffa fissa match di 3-4€ poi in 15 min a piedi sei allo stadio.


----------



## Jino (5 Novembre 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> Se vai in auto, io parcheggio solitamente al parcheggio Lampugnano, ce tariffa fissa match di 3-4€ poi in 15 min a piedi sei allo stadio.



Confermo, per il parcheggio è sicuramente la soluzione migliore. Tariffa partita 4 euro. Parcheggiare più vicino allo stadio spendi oltre il doppio e ti ritrovi incasinato nel traffico all'uscita, mentre da Lampugnano sei ad un passo dalla tangenziale.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Novembre 2018)

Zagor ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti! Avrei bisogno di un grande piacere: vorrei portare mio figlio di 8 anni a vedere la partita del 2 dicembre contro il Parma. Ma non essendoci mai stato nemmeno io, vorrei chiedervi di indicarmi i posti migliori per vederla. Mio figlio me lo ha chiesto come regalo per Natale, per cui voglio rendergli l'esperienza il più possibile emozionante, e mi piacerebbe trovare il posto più vicino al campo, in modo che possa vedere dal vivo i giocatori. Ho già guardato il listino ed ho visto che i prezzi non sono eccessivi. Ma quali scegliere? Le poltroncine arancio centrali?O poltroncine rosse? Entrambe vengono sui 115 euro. Oppure andare al primo anello rosso/arancio da 85 euro? Diciamo che essendo per l'appunto un regalo, e non avendo possibilità di andarci sempre, il prezzo non sarebbe un problema...Vi ringrazio anticipatamente se vorrete darmi un consiglio!



Primo anello rosso senza dubbio, se vuoi regalare un'esperienza, per tanti motivi. Se prendi posti vicino alle poltroncine centrali potresti far incontrare anche tanti personaggi a tuo figlio, per dire, anche se il Parma non è una partita di cartello.

Il primo anello arancio anche va benissimo, la partita la vedete da dio (ho avuto l'abbonamento per anni), ma come esperienza il primo rosso è un'altra cosa.

Tutto questo partendo naturalmente dal fatto che il prezzo non sia un problema vista l'occasione speciale.


----------



## Zagor (5 Novembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si non ci sarà guerra per avere i biglietti, vai tranquillo. Vai allo stadio in macchina?



Grazie! Andremo in treno fino alla stazione centrale e poi con la metro. Credo sia il sistema più rapido... tu sai quanto ci si impiega?Secondo te è abbastanza essere allo stadio per le 12, mezz'ora prima dell'inizio? O conviene arrivare ancora prima?


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Novembre 2018)

Zagor ha scritto:


> Grazie! Andremo in treno fino alla stazione centrale e poi con la metro. Credo sia il sistema più rapido... tu sai quanto ci si impiega?Secondo te è abbastanza essere allo stadio per le 12, mezz'ora prima dell'inizio? O conviene arrivare ancora prima?



Ti consiglio di arrivare prima, in modo da essere già dentro a un'ora dall'inizio del match quando entrano in campo prima i portieri e poi gli altri giocatori, per fare riscaldamento. Sicuramente tuo figlio apprezzerà anche questo. Dalla stazione centrale devi prendere prima la linea verde Fino a Garibaldi e poi la linea lilla fino a San Siro. Ci metterai mezz'ora, quaranta minuti, non di più. Dipende dalle coincidenze.


----------



## Zagor (5 Novembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ti consiglio di arrivare prima, in modo da essere già dentro a un'ora dall'inizio del match quando entrano in campo prima i portieri e poi gli altri giocatori, per fare riscaldamento. Sicuramente tuo figlio apprezzerà anche questo. Dalla stazione centrale devi prendere prima la linea verde Fino a Garibaldi e poi la linea lilla fino a San Siro. Ci metterai mezz'ora, quaranta minuti, non di più. Dipende dalle coincidenze.



Grazie della dritta! Non lo sapevo proprio... farò così, cercando di essere alla centrale già prima delle dieci, così se arrivo prima ho il tempo per qualche foto già fuori dallo stadio, sperando sia bel tempo! A proposito, una domanda stupida: è tutto coperto vero? All'interno non servono mica ombrelli?


----------



## Zagor (5 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Primo anello rosso senza dubbio, se vuoi regalare un'esperienza, per tanti motivi. Se prendi posti vicino alle poltroncine centrali potresti far incontrare anche tanti personaggi a tuo figlio, per dire, anche se il Parma non è una partita di cartello.
> 
> Il primo anello arancio anche va benissimo, la partita la vedete da dio (ho avuto l'abbonamento per anni), ma come esperienza il primo rosso è un'altra cosa.
> 
> Tutto questo partendo naturalmente dal fatto che il prezzo non sia un problema vista l'occasione speciale.



Grazie della dritta! Allora cercherò di prendere proprio primo anello rosso. Ho visto che le poltroncine centrali costano 150 euro, mentre poltroncine rosse 115 euro, che se non ho capito male dovrebbero essere quelle laterali. Anche se costano tanto, essendo un regalo, ed essendo la nostra prima volta insieme allo stadio, penso che meriti un sacrificio, almeno gli rimarrà un bel ricordo!


----------



## Jino (6 Novembre 2018)

Zagor ha scritto:


> Grazie! Andremo in treno fino alla stazione centrale e poi con la metro. Credo sia il sistema più rapido... tu sai quanto ci si impiega?Secondo te è abbastanza essere allo stadio per le 12, mezz'ora prima dell'inizio? O conviene arrivare ancora prima?



No arriva molto prima, se entri almeno un'oretta prima ti vedi l'ingresso in campo per il riscaldamento con tanto di musichetta, spettacolare!


----------



## Jino (6 Novembre 2018)

Zagor ha scritto:


> Grazie della dritta! Non lo sapevo proprio... farò così, cercando di essere alla centrale già prima delle dieci, così se arrivo prima ho il tempo per qualche foto già fuori dallo stadio, sperando sia bel tempo! A proposito, una domanda stupida: è tutto coperto vero? All'interno non servono mica ombrelli?



Non servono, però ad esempio contro il Genoa che pioveva al secondo arancio c'erano le prime file che beccavano pioggia, credo la copertura in un punto fosse rotta...quindi a meno che tu non becchi un diluvio universale e becchi dei posti sfortunati direi di no...


----------



## Zagor (6 Novembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non servono, però ad esempio contro il Genoa che pioveva al secondo arancio c'erano le prime file che beccavano pioggia, credo la copertura in un punto fosse rotta...quindi a meno che tu non becchi un diluvio universale e becchi dei posti sfortunati direi di no...



Spero di prendere una bella giornata, così faccio pure un giro fuori dallo stadio e se riesco mi piacerebbe andare a visitare anche Casa Milan, così faccio fare a mio figlio un'esperienza rossonera completa! Grazie dei preziosi consigli!


----------



## zlatan (6 Novembre 2018)

Zagor ha scritto:


> Spero di prendere una bella giornata, così faccio pure un giro fuori dallo stadio e se riesco mi piacerebbe andare a visitare anche Casa Milan, così faccio fare a mio figlio un'esperienza rossonera completa! Grazie dei preziosi consigli!



Si consiglio anche io di arrivare prima con un bel giro a casa milan. La fermata di casa Milan e Portello, da lì allo stadio sono altri 5 minuti di metrò. Cerca di essere ai cancelli massimo alle 11 e 30 per goderti anche il riscaldamento...


----------



## egidiopersempre (6 Novembre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si consiglio anche io di arrivare prima con un bel giro a casa milan. La fermata di casa Milan e Portello, da lì allo stadio sono altri 5 minuti di metrò. Cerca di essere ai cancelli massimo alle 11 e 30 per goderti anche il riscaldamento...



ai tempi di ronaldinho era quasi più bello il riscaldamento della partita


----------



## Zagor (7 Novembre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si consiglio anche io di arrivare prima con un bel giro a casa milan. La fermata di casa Milan e Portello, da lì allo stadio sono altri 5 minuti di metrò. Cerca di essere ai cancelli massimo alle 11 e 30 per goderti anche il riscaldamento...



Grazie delle info! Penso di fare proprio così: prima un bel giro a Casa Milan per assaporare tutta l'atmosfera rossonera, quindi acquisto di qualche gadget da portare allo stadio: sicuramente sciarpe e cappellini, e poi dritti allo stadio, sperando in una bella vittoria che possa rendere la giornata davvero indimenticabile per mio figlio! Per lui già è dura andare in classe dove il 95% sono juventini, e solo tre sono piccoli tifosi rossoneri...cmq sono proprio soddisfatto dal fatto che non si sia fatto influenzare dagli altri, e mi prendo anche una parte del merito avendogli sin da piccolo raccontato l'epopea del Grande Milan... e diciamo che questa è una piccola esperienza che spero ricordi e rafforzi l'attaccamento ai nostri colori!


----------



## Zagor (12 Novembre 2018)

Ciao! Stamattina ho acquistato i biglietti per Milan-Parma del 2 dicembre. Li ho presi direttamente dal sito ufficiale. Seguendo i vostri preziosi consigli, ho preso due posti nel settore S, poltroncine rosse seconda fila. Ho scelto queste per essere il più possibile vicino al campo e far vedere a mio figlio i giocatori quanto più vicino possibile. Forse potevo risparmiare qualcosa salendo al primo anello, ma essendo la prima volta ed essendo il regalo anticipato di Natale, ho voluto fargli (e farmi) provare un esperienza più emozionante possibile. Adesso non mi resta che sperare in una bella vittoria, e pazienza se non ci sarà Higuain... Vi racconterò dopo com'è stato! Grazie ancora a tutti!


----------



## Willy Wonka (2 Dicembre 2018)

Facci sapere poi come è andata


----------



## Nils (2 Dicembre 2018)

Zagor ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti! Avrei bisogno di un grande piacere: vorrei portare mio figlio di 8 anni a vedere la partita del 2 dicembre contro il Parma. Ma non essendoci mai stato nemmeno io, vorrei chiedervi di indicarmi i posti migliori per vederla. Mio figlio me lo ha chiesto come regalo per Natale, per cui voglio rendergli l'esperienza il più possibile emozionante, e mi piacerebbe trovare il posto più vicino al campo, in modo che possa vedere dal vivo i giocatori. Ho già guardato il listino ed ho visto che i prezzi non sono eccessivi. Ma quali scegliere? Le poltroncine arancio centrali?O poltroncine rosse? Entrambe vengono sui 115 euro. Oppure andare al primo anello rosso/arancio da 85 euro? Diciamo che essendo per l'appunto un regalo, e non avendo possibilità di andarci sempre, il prezzo non sarebbe un problema...Vi ringrazio anticipatamente se vorrete darmi un consiglio!



Hai già ricevuto ottimi consigli,
l'unico che mi sento di aggiungere è non confondere San Vittore con San Siro, a tuo figlio non piacerebbe


----------



## Zagor (4 Dicembre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Hai già ricevuto ottimi consigli,
> l'unico che mi sento di aggiungere è non confondere San Vittore con San Siro, a tuo figlio non piacerebbe


----------



## Zagor (4 Dicembre 2018)

Buongiorno a tutti! Con questo messaggio volevo chiudere la discussione ringraziandovi tutti per gli ottimi e preziosi consigli che mi avete dato! Che dire, una sola parola: MERAVIGLIOSO! E' stata un'emozione per entrambi, per me perchè nonostante trent'anni di tifo non avevo mai visto la "casa" del Milan, e per mio figlio perchè ha potuto vedere dal vivo i suoi "eroi"! Poi il solo fatto di arrivarci, incontrare già la mattina centinaia di tifosi con sciarpe, berretti, bandiere, e rendersi conto di quanta passione muove il nostro Milan già ti commuove. Poi entrare e guardare la curva riempirsi, vedere srotolare gli striscioni, ascoltare le formazioni e poi sentire i cori....mamma mia, da brividi! Ma la cosa che mi ha emozionato al punto da farmi commuovere è stato guardare gli occhi spalancati di mio figlio all'ingresso dei giocatori, era così felice di vederli lì vicino (è qui è stata una scelta felice seguire il consiglio di prendere le prime file delle poltroncine rosse), osservare la foga di Cutrone, la garra di Kessie, e sentire anche urlare Gattuso...! Poi è stata pure una bella partita in cui abbiamo potuto assistere ad una rimonta con persino un rigore battuto a pochi metri da noi.... Al fischio finale mi ha abbracciato tutto felice! 
Dopo la partita siamo pure stati a Casa Milan, dove abbiamo ammirato e contemplato la nostra gloriosa storia.
Credo che miglior regalo non potevo fargli, e spero resterà un ricordo che porterà sempre con sé, così come sarà per me. Ancora Grazie, grazie a tutti voi!!!


----------



## egidiopersempre (4 Dicembre 2018)

Zagor ha scritto:


> Buongiorno a tutti! Con questo messaggio volevo chiudere la discussione ringraziandovi tutti per gli ottimi e preziosi consigli che mi avete dato! Che dire, una sola parola: MERAVIGLIOSO! E' stata un'emozione per entrambi, per me perchè nonostante trent'anni di tifo non avevo mai visto la "casa" del Milan, e per mio figlio perchè ha potuto vedere dal vivo i suoi "eroi"! Poi il solo fatto di arrivarci, incontrare già la mattina centinaia di tifosi con sciarpe, berretti, bandiere, e rendersi conto di quanta passione muove il nostro Milan già ti commuove. Poi entrare e guardare la curva riempirsi, vedere srotolare gli striscioni, ascoltare le formazioni e poi sentire i cori....mamma mia, da brividi! Ma la cosa che mi ha emozionato al punto da farmi commuovere è stato guardare gli occhi spalancati di mio figlio all'ingresso dei giocatori, era così felice di vederli lì vicino (è qui è stata una scelta felice seguire il consiglio di prendere le prime file delle poltroncine rosse), osservare la foga di Cutrone, la garra di Kessie, e sentire anche urlare Gattuso...! Poi è stata pure una bella partita in cui abbiamo potuto assistere ad una rimonta con persino un rigore battuto a pochi metri da noi.... Al fischio finale mi ha abbracciato tutto felice!
> Dopo la partita siamo pure stati a Casa Milan, dove abbiamo ammirato e contemplato la nostra gloriosa storia.
> Credo che miglior regalo non potevo fargli, e spero resterà un ricordo che porterà sempre con sé, così come sarà per me. Ancora Grazie, grazie a tutti voi!!!


bellissimo per te e un ricordo indelebile per tuo figlio... lo racconterà per tutta le vita


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Dicembre 2018)

Zagor ha scritto:


> Buongiorno a tutti! Con questo messaggio volevo chiudere la discussione ringraziandovi tutti per gli ottimi e preziosi consigli che mi avete dato! Che dire, una sola parola: MERAVIGLIOSO! E' stata un'emozione per entrambi, per me perchè nonostante trent'anni di tifo non avevo mai visto la "casa" del Milan, e per mio figlio perchè ha potuto vedere dal vivo i suoi "eroi"! Poi il solo fatto di arrivarci, incontrare già la mattina centinaia di tifosi con sciarpe, berretti, bandiere, e rendersi conto di quanta passione muove il nostro Milan già ti commuove. Poi entrare e guardare la curva riempirsi, vedere srotolare gli striscioni, ascoltare le formazioni e poi sentire i cori....mamma mia, da brividi! Ma la cosa che mi ha emozionato al punto da farmi commuovere è stato guardare gli occhi spalancati di mio figlio all'ingresso dei giocatori, era così felice di vederli lì vicino (è qui è stata una scelta felice seguire il consiglio di prendere le prime file delle poltroncine rosse), osservare la foga di Cutrone, la garra di Kessie, e sentire anche urlare Gattuso...! Poi è stata pure una bella partita in cui abbiamo potuto assistere ad una rimonta con persino un rigore battuto a pochi metri da noi.... Al fischio finale mi ha abbracciato tutto felice!
> Dopo la partita siamo pure stati a Casa Milan, dove abbiamo ammirato e contemplato la nostra gloriosa storia.
> Credo che miglior regalo non potevo fargli, e spero resterà un ricordo che porterà sempre con sé, così come sarà per me. Ancora Grazie, grazie a tutti voi!!!



Gli hai fatto veramente un bel regalo!


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Dicembre 2018)

Zagor ha scritto:


> Buongiorno a tutti! Con questo messaggio volevo chiudere la discussione ringraziandovi tutti per gli ottimi e preziosi consigli che mi avete dato! Che dire, una sola parola: MERAVIGLIOSO! E' stata un'emozione per entrambi, per me perchè nonostante trent'anni di tifo non avevo mai visto la "casa" del Milan, e per mio figlio perchè ha potuto vedere dal vivo i suoi "eroi"! Poi il solo fatto di arrivarci, incontrare già la mattina centinaia di tifosi con sciarpe, berretti, bandiere, e rendersi conto di quanta passione muove il nostro Milan già ti commuove. Poi entrare e guardare la curva riempirsi, vedere srotolare gli striscioni, ascoltare le formazioni e poi sentire i cori....mamma mia, da brividi! Ma la cosa che mi ha emozionato al punto da farmi commuovere è stato guardare gli occhi spalancati di mio figlio all'ingresso dei giocatori, era così felice di vederli lì vicino (è qui è stata una scelta felice seguire il consiglio di prendere le prime file delle poltroncine rosse), osservare la foga di Cutrone, la garra di Kessie, e sentire anche urlare Gattuso...! Poi è stata pure una bella partita in cui abbiamo potuto assistere ad una rimonta con persino un rigore battuto a pochi metri da noi.... Al fischio finale mi ha abbracciato tutto felice!
> Dopo la partita siamo pure stati a Casa Milan, dove abbiamo ammirato e contemplato la nostra gloriosa storia.
> Credo che miglior regalo non potevo fargli, e spero resterà un ricordo che porterà sempre con sé, così come sarà per me. Ancora Grazie, grazie a tutti voi!!!



Grandissimo! Anzi, grandissimi!
Non c'è niente da fare, vivere il Milan dallo stadio è tutta un'altra storia a prescindere che gli obiettivi non siano gli stessi di un tempo!


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2018)

Zagor ha scritto:


> Buongiorno a tutti! Con questo messaggio volevo chiudere la discussione ringraziandovi tutti per gli ottimi e preziosi consigli che mi avete dato! Che dire, una sola parola: MERAVIGLIOSO! E' stata un'emozione per entrambi, per me perchè nonostante trent'anni di tifo non avevo mai visto la "casa" del Milan, e per mio figlio perchè ha potuto vedere dal vivo i suoi "eroi"! Poi il solo fatto di arrivarci, incontrare già la mattina centinaia di tifosi con sciarpe, berretti, bandiere, e rendersi conto di quanta passione muove il nostro Milan già ti commuove. Poi entrare e guardare la curva riempirsi, vedere srotolare gli striscioni, ascoltare le formazioni e poi sentire i cori....mamma mia, da brividi! Ma la cosa che mi ha emozionato al punto da farmi commuovere è stato guardare gli occhi spalancati di mio figlio all'ingresso dei giocatori, era così felice di vederli lì vicino (è qui è stata una scelta felice seguire il consiglio di prendere le prime file delle poltroncine rosse), osservare la foga di Cutrone, la garra di Kessie, e sentire anche urlare Gattuso...! Poi è stata pure una bella partita in cui abbiamo potuto assistere ad una rimonta con persino un rigore battuto a pochi metri da noi.... Al fischio finale mi ha abbracciato tutto felice!
> Dopo la partita siamo pure stati a Casa Milan, dove abbiamo ammirato e contemplato la nostra gloriosa storia.
> Credo che miglior regalo non potevo fargli, e spero resterà un ricordo che porterà sempre con sé, così come sarà per me. Ancora Grazie, grazie a tutti voi!!!



Te lo dico da figlio di papà rossonero e futuro papà, quel momento che hai descritto rimarrà scolpito nella testa e nel cuore di tuo figlio. Per me è stato così, da quel giorno il Milan è diventato lo spirito che ha unito me e mio padre


----------



## egidiopersempre (4 Dicembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Grandissimo! Anzi, grandissimi!
> Non c'è niente da fare, vivere il Milan dallo stadio è tutta un'altra storia a prescindere che gli obiettivi non siano gli stessi di un tempo!



per un anzianotto come me esiste solo lo stadio... la partita in tv è un pallido palliativo. Solo allo stadio capisci come giocano i calciatori, come toccano la palla, come si muove la squadra in campo.
Rinuncerei a tutte le partite in TV per vederne almeno 10 dal vivo, cosa che putroppo non riesco a fare (ci riesco massimo 4/5 volte all'anno).
E poi l'orgasmo collettivo del gol a S.Siro ..... il gol di Cutrone in MIlan Roma di quest'anno all'ultimo secondo ce l'ho ancora stampato in testa.


----------

